
Top VCs Debate Rising Startup Valuations [video] - dwynings
http://techcrunch.com/2010/04/04/top-vcs-debate-rising-startup-valuations-video/?utm_source=feedburner&utm_medium=feed&utm_campaign=Feed%3A+Techcrunch+%28TechCrunch%29
======
iamelgringo
The money is flowing again, folks. Investors aren't playing defense like they
have the last year and a half. Angels and VC's are a lot more willing to put
money on the table and take a gamble on your business.

Not only that, but companies in a lot of the country are flush with cash
because their payroll costs are down, and their stock prices are up. There's
going to be a lot more companies shopping around for startups in the next
couple of years.

It's a good time to be an entrepreneur.

------
jseifer
I read the transcript and this one made me chuckle:

 _Mr. ARRINGTON: Oh, I’m sorry, it was Quora who was with Elevation Partners.
I got that wrong. Yeah. Who – I’m sorry, you told me before – but Blippy? Who
was it that you were bidding again?

Mr. HORNIK: It’s always amazing to me that you – this obviously works
sometimes._

------
bkrausz
Good video, but can get slow at times as Arrington probes for info and the
others try not to comment on ongoing negotiations.

------
Sam_Odio
I rarely watch 30 minute videos all the way through. This one is worth it (if
you're interested in the topic).

------
prakash
_Mr. ANDREESSEN: He’s building a fantastic – he’s building what’s going to be
a great – he’s going into a huge market, you know, going up against
incumbents, you know, all the incumbents in the space have been bought by the
likes of Oracle and… he’s going up against, you know, incumbents that are not
going to make the shift to the next generation nearly as aggressively as he is
and there’s all kinds of market demand for this and numerous companies. But
none of us are ever going to use the product – it’s not that kind of product._

Betting that Marc is talking about RethinkDB.

~~~
jorgeortiz85
My money is on Asana.

Edit: And in fact their homepage mentions a $9m round from Benchmark Capital
and Andreessen-Horowitz.

~~~
prakash
RethinkDB has been funded by A16Z as well.

------
rjett
The video on techcruch is painstakingly slow, at least for me.

~~~
incomethax
The transcript is a great read if you don't want to watch the video.

